# BSNL Dataone help



## [lokesh] (May 21, 2005)

The browsing speeds have suddenly gone down...but it does not reduce the download speeds...i tried downloading some files....the speed gradually rises from 1 kB/s,2 kB/s...35kB/s, but that is not normal. Usually when i use DAP to download...the initial download speed will be 70 kB/s and then it will gradually reduce to 30 kB/s.
Moreover the browsing speeds are very bad....any website i open...it opens up very late...But i tried opening dataone.in....it was fast as usual, but all the other sites on the net open slow....
plz guys...can anyone help me out ??


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2005)

Hmm it's slow in my system also , this has been from this afternoon... 

Atleast it touches 35kBps, i dont get even 20kBps as of now... 

We can't do anything abt it, its' BSNL whom will have to do something...


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm it's slow in my system also , this has been from this afternoon...
> 
> Atleast it touches 35kBps, i dont get even 20kBps as of now...
> 
> We can't do anything abt it, its' BSNL whom will have to do something...



My speeds is ok, get above 28kpbs.


----------



## [lokesh] (May 21, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm it's slow in my system also , this has been from this afternoon...
> 
> Atleast it touches 35kBps, i dont get even 20kBps as of now...
> 
> We can't do anything abt it, its' BSNL whom will have to do something...



I feel great relief.....thanks!...i think now speeds are back to normal....


----------



## drgrudge (May 21, 2005)

^^ normal, no man, still it's slow for me, around 22-24kBps only i get...


----------



## Hulo (May 21, 2005)

My speeds normal. But ppl are reporting slow speeds. Check the following forum dedicated to BSNL broadband -

*forum.seo4india.com/MTNL_BSNL_Broadband-f39.html


----------



## expertno.1 (May 21, 2005)

and about dap ?

yes its wrong display
i use dialup and at first it gives my speed as 15 KB/s and then changes to 2 or 3 KB/s

so dont believe in DAP


----------



## agarwal007 (May 21, 2005)

hi,

I need a broadband connection in Lucknow. Can someone please guide me weather I should go in for BSNL DataOne or not?


----------



## saROMan (May 21, 2005)

well its common problem with Dataone..some times speed Dips to 0 MBPS..but it resumes after some time...my avg spped 32-35MBPS..the speed depends on the Server you connect...as only Dinamic IP is allotted......so just keep praying that when u login ur connected to A server with less Load......


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2005)

LOL, saROMan! there was a problem with Chennai BSNL dataone, we all got less than normal speeds. It is ok now..


----------



## saROMan (May 22, 2005)

Lol drgrudge ..with Locations like 

expert planet
Latitude:13.083 Longitude:80.283

How wud hav i guesses that ??


----------



## King_Niral (May 22, 2005)

hey watz the present rate planz of dataone?


----------



## shyam911 (May 23, 2005)

Happens all over. Right now i am getting 37KB/s but lastnight it was 22.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 23, 2005)

thats god


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2005)

Again the speeds has reduced... , u chennai guys feel the same? I dont get more than 10kBps


----------

